

6.8% of TV households aren't ready for digital transition - opticksversi
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jan2009/tc2009018_712771.htm

======
OtherMichael
Er, I _swear_ I'm getting a converter box REAL SOON NOW. (what, get cable? --
too distracting... plus, the romance of the rabbit ears!)

